# Dalmatian Molly vs. Betta



## Krashty4 (Sep 16, 2017)

I introduced a betta into my community tank today. It's a 10g, and I have 1 Dalmatian molly and 2 danios before the betta. 
My betta is nipping my molly (Molly) and chasing her around, I believe they are both females. The betta (midnight) is chasing Molly and cornering her, but is completely relaxed around my danios (Sunny and Shine) 
I want to get a bigger tank very soon, but I'm worried that Midnight will kill Molly before I get it set up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Krashty4 (Sep 16, 2017)

Molly and Midnight are about the same size, but Molly genuinely seems terrified of Midnight. I'd much sooner give up Midnight than Molly as she was my first fish. Should I give it time, separate, or take Midnight back to the store?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Can you post a photo of Midnight? And of the tank?

You can darken the tank for a day or so to let Midnight get used to the other fish. As long as Midnight is not bumping or being physically aggressive toward Molly you might want to give them both time to adjust before returning Midnight. However, if the behavior continues more than two days or is aggressive I would return Midnight. While most Betta do fine in community tanks some just do not.


----------



## Krashty4 (Sep 16, 2017)

I can't really get a good picture of Midnight right now as she's hiding. I'll add one later though! 
And thank you for the welcome!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe a part of the problem is lack of cover. Betta need lots of plants to break up lines of sight and chase if they're in a community tank. They also need such so they have a place to get away from the activity of the other fish. Betta are not open-water fish at all.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Also... Mollies and Danios shouldn't be in anything less than a 20G Long due to activity level. Danios should be in a group of 6 or more.


----------

